# Can anyone a clinic for Ivf in Ireland



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi just wondering if anyone could advise me on which clinic to go to for Ivf....any recommendations except clane would be gratefully received ...appreciate any advice ... Bad experience with clane ....

Thanks


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi annief

I'm not sure where exactly in Ireland you are from, I have been to the RFC in Belfast twice and both times failed, we had been thinking about SIMS or ORIGIN, however the reports or feedback just wasnt really there, we have actually just registered with GCRM in Glasgow, who have a Satellite Clinic in Belfast, you go here for your bloods and scans, and then just travel to Glasgow for EC and ET, we are just going to stay over for the week and try to enjoy it as much as we can.

Good luck 
Joanne x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Annie
I've also been with Rfc, many moons ago, and then had to move on.  Just too basic in their treatment.  maybe things are differnt now but then everyone got stock protocol, no checking of you throughout and no tailoring things to your specific needs.  Also dire about returning calls, losing appointment details etc etc.  I have been with origin, GCRM and now sims in Dublin.  I'm sorry but my experience with origin was not good.  Never felt like i was getting personal care and attention.  Went to them after had been with GCRM so they had hard act to follow.  With GCRM we were successul, sadly ended in stillbirth but nothing to do with GCRM.  In terms of care and thoroughness they are top notch.  Coz of hubbies change in work we couldn't continue to go to Glasgow so moved to origin briefly coz convenient but then moved to sims in Dublin.  Again state of the art like GCRM and have an immunes specialist on the staff which for me is a help.
So not Rfc or origin IMHO, but either GCRM or sims, whatever is best and most convenient for you would be my advice.  Sims is expensive though, as is GCRM.
Good luck with your decision
De41


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi we are currently with RFC for nhs round, I got all my tx details and felt that dose of drugs were not high enough, I called consultant and she DOUBLED!!!! dose, I have been to a clinic is Athens and I have antibiotic and steroid tx to take along with RFC tx (something which they would not have given me).  We are going to give cycle our best shot but after that our next tx will be in Athens they are streets ahead in IVF and don't treat you like a mad women just because you want and child xxx


----------



## needaba (May 20, 2013)

Hi
I am in the same boat and find all the information on these type of sites overwhelming. I have spoken to my GP and have been referred to Belfast but have not heard back regarding appointment dates?

I also contacted Origin and was told 'unofficially' by a friendly receptionist that they will be offering free private consultations in the coming weeks, though there are limited spaces.

Which am I best to go for as I don't want to wait too long at my age!!!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Needaba

I am not sure when you were referred to the RFC, at our time, there was approx 18 months of a waiting list, you should ring them and ask how long the waiting list is, that is if they answer the phone!!  

I cant give an opinion on Origin, we too had contemplated going there, but just had a feeling it wasnt for us,  we are now going to GCRM in Glasgow who seem to have excellent results

Good luck

Joanne x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Defo not rfc
Im considering gcrm they are opening a clinic in belfast end of this year save ppl goin over to Glasgow
Hard good reports about sims but is  expensive but aren't they all some more so than others .............


----------



## brave heart (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Annief and folks
I also attended Clane, I found their general approach, shall we say less than sensitive and supportive, however I will say that any dealings with their consultants were fine and were positive experiences.  
I am now attending sims clinic Dublin.  There is a lovely holistic and caring feel to there, not sure how the results compare but also the fact that  students from the Irish Royal College of Surgeons train there also gave me peace of  mind and confidence regarding ethics, procedures etc.    
Best of  luck
Brave heart


----------

